# 3-D Printed Horns



## Reece514 (Mar 11, 2013)

Here's some "food for thought".
So, what if you could 3-D print a set of horns? How would you design them? Would you just use a design that's currently on the market, but tweak them? Maybe make them larger by 10%? 20? Larger? Different design altogether? 

I know this would be very expensive and difficult to do. I'm just saying, what if?


----------



## POLKAT (Jan 10, 2007)

Patrick Bateman, our resident horn "mad scientist", has been 3d printing horns for a while - I remember reading about it in his threads on here. I'm sure he will stop by to share his thoughts at some point.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

POLKAT said:


> Patrick Bateman, our resident horn "mad scientist", has been 3d printing horns for a while - I remember reading about it in his threads on here. I'm sure he will stop by to share his thoughts at some point.


Here's an article that I wrote on how to design and print your own waveguides:

3D Modeling Tips and Tricks - diyAudio

I'm not too big on horns, the narrowing directivity at high frequency sounds 'off' to me.


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Reece514 said:


> Here's some "food for thought".
> So, what if you could 3-D print a set of horns? How would you design them? Would you just use a design that's currently on the market, but tweak them? Maybe make them larger by 10%? 20? Larger? Different design altogether?
> 
> I know this would be very expensive and difficult to do. I'm just saying, what if?


I would certainly start with a proven design like from Eric.
Then maybe adjust a bit the mouth flare to match the dash perfectly.
An add some material all around to ease the install.
Then choose the best angle at the throat for any big ass driver, direct if possible.
And pre-build some kind of adapters for other sizes.

Could you 3d scan your entire underdash/footwell?
This way I imagine you could really take advantage of the software during creation. Optimize width and depth to the maximum.
While at it check if you can add a midrange for a unity 

Basically a mix of:


----------

